# Ugly Molter



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

I always think little Penry is cute, but he's definitely not looking his best during this little mini-molt he's having...










Right now he's talking away, saying "I'm mommy's helper" and "I looooooove you, yes I dooooo!". He'll be getting a little extra millet from me today


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is still cute


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, pretty soon he'll get his beautiful shiny feathers back. 
It's good that the moult isn't getting a toll on his happy disposition and he is still chatty and playful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, little Penry is sweet as can be. I'm sure those pin feathers must be awfully itchy right now. 

How adorable that he says he's "Mommy's little helper"! I love that. *


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope "Mommy's little helper" helps cleaning up feathers during his molt.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww poor lil guy! He is still adorable no matter what *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Poor boy I know what it is like at the moment Lapis and Haze are both moulting heavily, I thought a pillow had been cut open and strewn all about I honestly don't know how they can fly still. It is amazing how many feathers are around the house.:budgie:


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys  he looks funny right now but cocks his head and calls me "mommy" and my heart just melts!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

my snowflake had a nasty molt over here cere also that she recovered from last week. your budgie will be even prettier once it grows out


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ohhh, that is a savage moult. Mine has just come out the other side of a moult like that - and he was NOT a happy camper.  His sister is in the middle of one now and she bites .... HARD! :S

It's great yours doesn't lose his sunny disposition! :thumbsup:


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> I hope "Mommy's little helper" helps cleaning up feathers during his molt.


Haha, I WISH!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

No pain no gain. Still beautiful though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww, he sounds just as sweet as he looks! :loveeyes:


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Poor Penry! Kalani is going through a similar moult but he has a comb over to hide the bald spots. :laughing1:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:bowrofl: Hahaha @ comb over!! :laughing:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Penry is adorable and will soon be back to his old self. I love his "Mommy's little helper"


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

BirdBrained said:


> Poor Penry! Kalani is going through a similar moult but he has a comb over to hide the bald spots. :laughing1:


Haha, I was thinking of getting Penry a toupee! :duhh: :clown:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Aww what a sweet guy  I always feel so bad for them when they are molting!*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm really glad I saw this picture of Penry, because today Sammy's area above his cere is looking similar. I would have thought something was wrong had I not just seen this photo!  (Sammy has new darker pinnies on his head and cheeks... he's also started to get a few on his back. Guess we're not over the molt yet!)


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

PrincipePio said:


> I'm really glad I saw this picture of Penry, because today Sammy's area above his cere is looking similar. I would have thought something was wrong had I not just seen this photo!  (Sammy has new darker pinnies on his head and cheeks... he's also started to get a few on his back. Guess we're not over the molt yet!)


Haha, yes, it does look wrong! Sammy is not alone


----------

